# dash-jet vs aurora t-jet



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Now that I have started racing here in Texas, I have been amazed by the difference in the Nostalgia class!!!!

I have rave the t-jets cars for years and I hate them!!!:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:

They race a similar class here but with dash cars!
WOW, they are just so much more fun drive!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sizzlerjoe (Nov 21, 2009)

haha.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Back in the '60s T-jets were great cars right out of the box. While I was in the Army my older cars were stolen and when I started running HO cars again the Tyco Pro and Aurora A/FX cars had just come out. When I started to enter formal HO races in 2000 there were several classes for T-Jets, so I bought some NOS rolling chassis. Those cars were much slower and did not handle as well as the cars that I had in the '60s. I chalked that up to nostalgia and struggled with the T-jets for years. The NOS T-Jets that are available today were made when the QC had slipped quite a bit and to make matters worse they have often been cherry picked, so what you are getting may have already been rejected by someone else.
Today I have a fair notion of what it takes to make a T-jet run its best and I have written articles on tuning Aurora, Johnny Lightning/Auto World and Dash cars.


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

slotking said:


> Now that I have started racing here in Texas, I have been amazed by the difference in the Nostalgia class!!!!
> 
> I have rave the t-jets cars for years and I hate them!!!:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:
> 
> ...


Yup! 

I raced in an Iroc class in Mass on Jan 2 with 6 dash chassis Mustangs in narrow width and they ran flawless! Only mod was to change the crown gear to an Aurora crown gear. 

Dominic


----------

